# Sale Over For Christmas in July Specials at Alexander Publishing



## Peter Alexander (Jul 24, 2013)

From 12:01 AM EDT July 25 to 12:01AM EDT on July 26, take advantage of our *one day only* _Christmas in July_ Specials.

Because we sell direct, our prices are always value priced. But on the selected items at the link below, we've lowered them a little more (excluding items on pre-order pricing).

http://tinyurl.com/lek3uqu

But at 12:01AM on July 26, it's over. So don't wait. Order now!


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: 6 Hours Left For Christmas in July Specials at Alexander Publishing*

6 hours left!


----------



## Ron Snijders (Jul 25, 2013)

Since I'm really lacking in the craft/technique side of things, I picked up the AP Harmony 101 and 102. I already studied quite some theory when applying for conservatory, so I'm hoping there's still tons of stuff that I don't know yet in it. Or at least a different approach to stuff I might've known at some point :D


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: 6 Hours Left For Christmas in July Specials at Alexander Publishing*

I would strongly suggest getting Scoring Stages. I recommend Visual Orchestration as well, but the way Peter lays out the techniques in Scoring Stages will help to make sense of what is being taught in Visual Orchestration. Of course I could be one of those people who needs hands on experience before the theoretical learning.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: 2 Hours Left For Christmas in July Specials at Alexander Publishing*

I'd get more from Alexander Publishing , but unfortunately I am swamped right now. Trying to learn music theory , learning to play piano , and getting through Visual Orchestration 2 and on to Scoring Stages is rough , but I've dedicated myself to it. Hopefully in a few months I can pick up another course. I'm probably looking at Writing For Strings or the Professional Orchestration Everything So Far , but it will have to wait for now.
Does anyone think I would be better off going for a different course or do my two choices look about right considering I will have gone through Visual Orchestration 1 & 2 , and Scoring Stages ? Any advice for future choices are welcome. 

Thanks again to Peter and Co. for putting together these great courses for those of us willing to learn.


----------



## SamGarnerStudios (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: 2 Hours Left For Christmas in July Specials at Alexander Publishing*

Great looking stuff Peter. I'd love to buy but I'm about to spend 2 weeks moving followed by some intense couple of weeks of work. Specifically interested in the Christian music books, those are hard to come by and many are mediocre. Will be visiting your site again. 

Thanks!


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks, everyone!


----------

